# Reincarnation as an explanation (and way of coping)



## DreamingFlame (Oct 28, 2004)

...I'd just thought I'd comment on one of my best coping mechanisms for how I dealt with my experiences.

I invented all sorts of stories in my life to explain why I felt the way I did...but I think the most comfortable of them all hinged on reincarnation. I believe in it, and it really did help me deal with the sensations I was always experiencing.

I feel estranged from my own skin and body...I don't like looking at myself in the mirror because it feels like I'm looking at someone else's face...or like my body is just a random lump of flesh I happen to be wearing, like a shirt or maybe a mask. I explained this away by saying "well...that's exactly what it is" - my soul moves from body to body each life, so this body really *is* just a random mask of flesh I happen to be wearing. I feel the way I do about it because I'm looking at my body from the perspective of my soul, so it made sense to me that it would feel like it wasn't really me and that I didn't have any true connection to it. It's just a body, after all.

The same explanation worked with the rest...my complete dissociation from the world around me. If I was experiencing things as my soul would experience things, then it makes sense that everything would appear transient and unreal - because to my nigh-immortal soul, that's exactly what everything is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

That makes a lot of sense. I contemplate on reincarnation as well. I cant say that I fully beleive in that at this point but it makes the most sense to me. I dont fully beleive it because just like other beleifs out there,there are still a lot of questions. What you said or explained makes but then why doesnt everyone have a "problem" with depersonalization/derealization?- If in fact thats whats going on here(what you explained)


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

My own personal philosophy involves some reincarnation theory and this is a source of great optomism for me. Everyone shares the same thing, and that is conciousness. This is fundamental in my belief that I could just as likely be experiencing the lives of anyone else on this earth. In a way, I already have. I am the same universal conciousness as everyone else. I am everyone past, present and future.

I don't know, but I think this is a logical and beneficial philosophy to have. This spawned from the mind of an atheist. I just hope more turn to something like this rather than nihilism after abandoning the church of whatever.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I believe that we reincarnate because if you think about it logically, we are basically enegy, and you could say that our couciouness , our minds are energy as well, well enegy never goes away or disappears it just gets transferred so If you think about it then our couciousness energy or ' souls' if you will must get tranferred somewhere elese, and what better place than another veicle of couciousness either on our planet or on some alien planet somewhere.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I am a follower of Sikhism which also believes in past lives and past deeds.

I believe the reason I am a DP sufferer is becuase of my past deeds in a previous life. When I get paranoid about the police I believe I may have had an altercation with them in a previous life.

The root belief of sikhism is to be tolerant of other religions and not try and convert people.

We also believe in voluntary work for the good of humanity and not let our egos get in the way of leading a truthful and honest life.


----------

